
Safari in iOS 11 converts Google AMP links - maxekman
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/08/24/ios-11-safari-amp-links-revert-original-sharing/
======
maxekman
Great move by Apple if the feature is kept in the final release of iOS 11.

